# Tivo over Internet to another Tivo - Networking



## SSPRAD (Oct 6, 2006)

Hope someone can help me. I have a Tivo that is set up for home networking and connected to my home network. I'd like to be able to drag shows from the main tivo to a tivo I have just bought and installed in my workshop. The trick is that this would involve dragging the programs over the internet (my network is not linked - not on the same subnet)

Does anyone know how to do this?

So Tivo Box A - is hooked up to satellite feed and on the home network. Tivo box B is hooked up to the internet but not the home network.

Please help - I need it!

Thanks in advance


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

If that were possible then everybody here would be sharing shows.  
So, I don't think it is possible. And if it were I don't think it's the kind of thing that this forum condones. Sorry, time to go down to Home Depot and buy that 500' roll of ethernet cable.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

SSPRAD said:


> Hope someone can help me. I have a Tivo that is set up for home networking and connected to my home network. I'd like to be able to drag shows from the main tivo to a tivo I have just bought and installed in my workshop. The trick is that this would involve dragging the programs over the internet (my network is not linked - not on the same subnet)
> 
> Does anyone know how to do this?
> 
> ...


Well, the easiest solution is WiFi to your workshop.

As a 'cisco' guy, I know that you can use "Helper Addresse" to forward on broadcasts between subnets. I imagine using a cisco router between both places, and a vpn, and helper addresses to route the MRV packets would work. But that's way extreme for a whole network.

(But I still think I'll try it.. LOL)


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> ...Sorry, time to go down to Home Depot and buy that 500' roll of ethernet cable.


But use no more than 328' between devices at a time! ;-)


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> Well, the easiest solution is WiFi to your workshop.
> 
> As a 'cisco' guy, I know that you can use "Helper Addresse" to forward on broadcasts between subnets. I imagine using a cisco router between both places, and a vpn, and helper addresses to route the MRV packets would work. But that's way extreme for a whole network.
> 
> (But I still think I'll try it.. LOL)


Shouldn't need helpers -- if you VPN the two nets together you can put them all on the same subnet if you want.

But, yeah, otherwise you can ip-helper the MRV traffic. Best bet would be to find out what UDP ports the MRV broadcasts use so you can configure "ip forward-protocol" as well. But there's no guarantee it would work, as the Tivos might not expect each other to be on different subnets, and as a result the unicast traffic would break.

--some other cisco guy


----------



## HSaid (Sep 18, 2006)

create a pinhole or ipmap for you home network ip addr and address it on the internet. I asuume you have a router where you can allocate a static ip addr to you home tivo and map a port for the outside world.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

HSaid said:


> create a pinhole or ipmap for you home network ip addr and address it on the internet. I asuume you have a router where you can allocate a static ip addr to you home tivo and map a port for the outside world.


That's not enough by itself to work with MRV.


----------



## reubenhyman (Oct 11, 2006)

I want to put my tivo on my network and copy movies to my pc how to di i


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Might help to know what model Tivo and software on it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> Might help to know what model Tivo and software on it.


Actually, it won't help to know that. That would be extraction and we can't talk about that here anyway. Lets just say you would need to look at the other site try goggling. Try This, it will open a trove of knowledge. especially the first one.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> ttodd1 said:
> 
> 
> > > I want to put my tivo on my network and copy movies to my pc how to di i
> ...


I disagree. If it is a standalone Series2 running software 7.2 or later, it's a tivo supported feature and perfectly acceptable for discussion here. References: tivo-to-pc (TiVoToGo), pc-to-tivo (GoBack).


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes that was what I was trying to find out. Thanks JamieP


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

JamieP said:


> I disagree. If it is a standalone Series2 running software 7.2 or later, it's a tivo supported feature and perfectly acceptable for discussion here. References: tivo-to-pc (TiVoToGo), pc-to-tivo (GoBack).


You are right, MRV, TTG and other TIVO supported methods are not verboten. I'm a DTivo user and I always seem to forget about SA's when this type question comes up. I just assumed that it was a DTivo because I thought the SA's pretty much Plug and Pray and don't require hacks to do (meaning not UNDERGROUND).


----------

